# DNP Advice



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm about to start a 3 week DNP cycle. I've been reading through some logs and think I've got the basics nailed.

I don't have a solid plan for the dosage, I'm going to start at 125mg ED for the first week and see how I feel from there. If I feel good after the first week I'll bump this up to 250mg ED.

I'll be using D-Hacks yellow magic at 125mg per tab.

I have T3 at 25mg - I want to try not use this untill the 3rd week if possible.

Supplementaion includes...

Vit C - 3000mg ED - (1000mg Tabs)

Vit E - 800iu ED - (400iu Softgels)

Alpha Lipoic Acid - 1500mg ED - (500mg Caps)

Electrolyte Powder - 800mg 2xED - (Powder)

Creatine Mono at 10g per day - (Powder)

MyProtein Alphamale Multivits - 1 per day

Diet will be low carbs 100-150g per day with high protein. Calories are low, between 1,600-2,000kcals per day.

Pre workout meal to be protein shake with 1 scoop of Maltodextrin.

I will try to keep my training the same as normal, hypertrophy style/bro split. 4x per week.

Cardio will be done on mornings before breakfast, either a walk, run or bike ride.

I'd like to thank @DiggyV for the supplement help on somebody else DNP log.

I'd really appreciate it if you guys or anybody else who's done this could read through and see if I've missed anything obvious. :thumbup1:

Cheers

Andy

*Log Starts at Bottom of Page 4*


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

I should mention that I'm half way through a Tri-Test and Tren-E cycle. Maybe another 10 weeks to go.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Waxy maize is a bad choice pre workout anyway IMO, it takes too long to get in to your system. Dextrose on the other hand is too quick. :lol: The best IMO is Maltodextrin - I use it as part of Science in Sport's GO! electrolytes, and is brilliant. I normally use one scoop in 750ml and plug 200ml pre work out, about 300 ml intra workout and the final 200ml once finished. Also keep old school lucozade (not the sport crap - the fizzy stuff, any flavour) at hand in case you have a hypoglycaemic incident and your blood sugar crashes - can happen after intense cardio, or extended cardio. Your get a bit light headed and feel crappy. A couple of plugs will sort you out. takes about 5 mins or so. You will come out of it naturally, but can take a while.

Also remember that you are not going to be able to refeed when on DNP as the glucose pathway to glycogen is shut down. So once glycogen is depleted it is gonna be difficult to have those instant reserves. Some people think that you can increase liver glycogen storage by using fruit, however DNP affects every cell in your body - it is not specific to the muscle and fat cells. So I am not convinced by this at all, and through experimentation while you do get a lift I believe this to be from the increased fructose -> glucose levels that the fruit bring. I have only ever found it to be short term help, and certainly had no impact for me, if I didn't get by carbs around workout sorted correctly.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Waxy maize is a bad choice pre workout anyway IMO, it takes too long to get in to your system. Dextrose on the other hand is too quick. :lol: The best IMO is Maltodextrin - I use it as part of Science in Sport's GO! electrolytes, and is brilliant. I normally use one scoop in 750ml and plug 200ml pre work out, about 300 ml intra workout and the final 200ml once finished. Also keep old school lucozade (not the sport crap - the fizzy stuff, any flavour) at hand in case you have a hypoglycaemic incident and your blood sugar crashes - can happen after intense cardio, or extended cardio. Your get a bit light headed and feel crappy. A couple of plugs will sort you out. takes about 5 mins or so. You will come out of it naturally, but can take a while.
> 
> Also remember that you are not going to be able to refeed when on DNP as the glucose pathway to glycogen is shut down. So once glycogen is depleted it is gonna be difficult to have those instant reserves. Some people think that you can increase liver glycogen storage by using fruit, however DNP affects every cell in your body - it is not specific to the muscle and fat cells. So I am not convinced by this at all, and through experimentation while you do get a lift I believe this to be from the increased fructose -> glucose levels that the fruit bring. I have only ever found it to be short term help, and certainly had no impact for me, if I didn't get by carbs around workout sorted correctly.


I'll order some Maltodextrin and give that a go.

Thanks for the lucozade advice too. I'll definietly keep some at the office and in my car etc.

I take it I'm good to go? :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I'll order some Maltodextrin and give that a go.
> 
> Thanks for the lucozade advice too. I'll definietly keep some at the office and in my car etc.
> 
> I take it I'm good to go? :thumb:


yup


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> yup


Awesome. I took a look at the SIS Go!. I'll buy some of that when I run out of my electrolytes. I already have some TPW electrolyte powder as I've been using it trying to keep as hydrated as possible.


----------



## shanx (Jan 18, 2014)

solid plan good luck with your cut.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with it mate, i found on a 4 week run i didnt really need the T3 right until the last 2 or 3 days so didnt bother with using it at all. I also used 5g of vit C too.

Looks like a good plan to me.


----------



## rambol (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Be careful as I have heard the Dhacks stuff is overdosed? (or do people accidentally confuse dosages of the crystal brands to the powder) Personally I would not go over 250mg (if it is indeed 250mg) as you will still get a huge metabolic boost whilst minimising sides.

Keep a thermometer handy and do not exceed 99.2F!

Good luck, i'm also starting a DNP log and will be interesting to see how you progress.


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

Why a keto diet? From what I have read your body cant store the carbs. I would think 33/33/33 macros. Isn't it true that carbs increase the fat burning effect. I am sincerely just asking. If DNP works by virtually eliminating carb storage and I am trying burn fat wouldnt be better to lower fat intake?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> Be careful as I have heard the Dhacks stuff is overdosed? (or do people accidentally confuse dosages of the crystal brands to the powder) Personally I would not go over 250mg (if it is indeed 250mg) as you will still get a huge metabolic boost whilst minimising sides.
> 
> Keep a thermometer handy and do not exceed 99.2F!
> 
> Good luck, i'm also starting a DNP log and will be interesting to see how you progress.


I'm going to be very careful. I'll test my bodies tolerance to it in a small dose before upping the dose.

Thermometer is a good idea!



Lucky5331 said:


> Why a keto diet? From what I have read your body cant store the carbs. I would think 33/33/33 macros. Isn't it true that carbs increase the fat burning effect. I am sincerely just asking. If DNP works by virtually eliminating carb storage and I am trying burn fat wouldnt be better to lower fat intake?


To be honest I'm not entirely sure why no carbs. I read that a few other people have massive sweats due to the carbs and it's just easier to cut them out. Maybe @DiggyV could shed some more light on this?


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

ok thanks..I would think some sweating would signify temperature increase and fat loss--I will keep researching. The info in your post was helpful


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Carbs release energy faster so when on DNP you will feel the heat quickly, but it does not have an impact on overall fat loss. Go with a diet that you are comfortable with, an equal balance of carb, protein and fat would be absolutely fine.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> Carbs release energy faster so when on DNP you will feel the heat quickly, but it does not have an impact on overall fat loss. Go with a diet that you are comfortable with, an equal balance of carb, protein and fat would be absolutely fine.


Cheers Guvna, I'm going to experiment a bit with the diet. I have a desk job and I can't be sweating my t1ts off during work :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

guvna said:


> Be careful as I have heard the Dhacks stuff is overdosed? (or do people accidentally confuse dosages of the crystal brands to the powder) Personally I would not go over 250mg (if it is indeed 250mg) as you will still get a huge metabolic boost whilst minimising sides.
> 
> Keep a thermometer handy and do not exceed 99.2F!
> 
> Good luck, i'm also starting a DNP log and will be interesting to see how you progress.


Dhacks is very very strong, I have taken it at 250 mg a day and I got out of breath quickly, workouts are a no no for me, however I have always lost what you would expect so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Dhacks is very very strong, I have taken it at 250 mg a day and I got out of breath quickly, workouts are a no no for me, however I have always lost what you would expect so it doesn't matter.


Cheers for the info, I'm taking easy to start with.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

A Keto diet is a very very bad idea mate. You are most likely to go hypo and pass out, and that is without working out, imagine working out.

I have done a moderate carb, moderate protein, low fat diet with it and it went smooth.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Cheers for the info, I'm taking easy to start with.


Being honest I wouldn't start at 125 mg a day, I would start and take 250 mg the whole cycle, DNP builds in your system so you are not going to feel those 250 mg's a day the first days, if you start at 125 mg's a day it's going to take too much time for building up.

If you are wanting to do 125 mg the whole cycle I would take 250 mg the first 4 days and then go back to 125 mg's day.

Last time I took 375 mg's a day I wanted to kill myself and I'm not kidding. I had the most horrendous pain in my life, felt like someone were stabbing my shoulder with a knife, I had to take a big áss pill for the pain, big as a potato. The breathlessness, the pain, the overall feel of being sick and not to mention the heat, was messing with my mind, it was the worst experience of my life.

You are not using what you take, taking 250 mg's a day can build in your body up to 600+ mg's if I remember correctly, so imagine how much it was in my body after 375 mg's a day... Not good.

Last time I did 375 mg's a day for the first 4 days and then 250 mg's a day for 11 days, I lost 7 kilos of fat and looked absurdly lean after losing the water, it went very very smooth. I know DiggyV believes that frontloading is a waste of DNP but it worked good for me, after all I never use it more than 2 weeks so yeah, there you go.

DON'T DO A KETO DIET AND DON'T DO MORE THAN 250 MG'S !!!

Haha, cheers.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Being honest I wouldn't start at 125 mg a day, I would start and take 250 mg the whole cycle, DNP builds in your system so you are not going to feel those 250 mg's a day the first days, if you start at 125 mg's a day it's going to take too much time for building up.
> 
> If you are wanting to do 125 mg the whole cycle I would take 250 mg the first 4 days and then go back to 125 mg's day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. After doing a bit more reading I've decided to start off with a low to moderate carb diet and see how I feel.

With respect, I'll be sticking with my dosage plan as I've never done this before wouldn't like anything out of the ordinary to happen. I need to see how my body reacts.

Andy


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Thanks for the info. After doing a bit more reading I've decided to start off with a low to moderate carb diet and see how I feel.
> 
> With respect, I'll be sticking with my dosage plan as I've never done this before wouldn't like anything out of the ordinary to happen. I need to see how my body reacts.
> 
> Andy


Good move mate, that's always wise.

Remember that DNP builds in your body so don't judge your reaction to it by your first days, wait for the DNP to build in your system and then take an overall impression about it.

I would say that the 6 day will give you an accurate idea on how you react to it, it will reach its peak after 10 days but you can have a good idea that day.

Liam.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

How are you getting on?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> How are you getting on?


Haven't started it yet mate. It's date night with the missus on Friday and you know what that means, so I want to be as normal as possible for then. I'll be taking my first tab on saturday morning.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm going to be very careful. I'll test my bodies tolerance to it in a small dose before upping the dose.
> 
> Thermometer is a good idea!
> 
> To be honest I'm not entirely sure why no carbs. I read that a few other people have massive sweats due to the carbs and it's just easier to cut them out. Maybe @DiggyV could shed some more light on this?


Don't cut out carbs, its a mistake. You need to maintain ideally 100g give or take each day, with about 40g spread around your workout. Cutting out completely would be unwise. You are more likely to increase your chance of going hypoglycaemic. Its going to have no impact on the weight loss at this level


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Don't cut out carbs, its a mistake. You need to maintain ideally 100g give or take each day, with about 40g spread around your workout. Cutting out completely would be unwise. You are more likely to increase your chance of going hypoglycaemic. Its going to have no impact on the weight loss at this level


Good advice, I decided to go with 100g of carbs after @Big Man 123 also suggested the same.

I'll be having oats mid morning and I've got myself some matodextrin for around my workout as you suggested in a previous post :thumbup1:


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> Don't cut out carbs, its a mistake. You need to maintain ideally 100g give or take each day, with about 40g spread around your workout. Cutting out completely would be unwise. You are more likely to increase your chance of going hypoglycaemic. Its going to have no impact on the weight loss at this level


I would of PM'd you but i can't yet......................

How many people do you estimate to have run DNP on this forum? I'm doing a log at the moment and I am curious to how many successes their have been on here...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm about to start a 3 week DNP cycle. I've been reading through some logs and think I've got the basics nailed.
> 
> I don't have a solid plan for the dosage, I'm going to start at 125mg ED for the first week and see how I feel from there. If I feel good after the first week I'll bump this up to 250mg ED.
> 
> ...


The point of a keto diet is to get your body to enter ketosis (where you liver breaks down fats in to ketones, which are released in to your system and used as energy)

You need to be about sub 20g of carbs a day for this to take effect, and they should only be from and veg or nuts. Any carbs you put in and your body will immediately stop burning ketones and switch to the carb as it's energy source. It can take 2-4 days get get your body back into to ketosis once all muscle glycogen has depleted... I believe you can store up to about 150g+ of glycogen in your muscle at any one time (individual dependant). Training will obviously tear through this quicker than not training.

Any who, the point is, it's a balancing act. The more carbs, the slower the fat loss, the more muscle retained. The less carbs the quicker the fat loss, but ultimately you may lose a little mass.

Timing of your nutrients could play a huge part too. i.e only eating carbs post workout.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> The point of a keto diet is to get your body to enter ketosis (where you liver breaks down fats in to ketones, which are released in to your system and used as energy)
> 
> You need to be about sub 20g of carbs a day for this to take effect, and they should only be from and veg or nuts. Any carbs you put in and your body will immediately stop burning ketones and switch to the carb as it's energy source. It can take 2-4 days get get your body back into to ketosis once all muscle glycogen has depleted... I believe you can store up to about 150g+ of glycogen in your muscle at any one time (individual dependant). Training will obviously tear through this quicker than not training.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, I've successfully dieted on keto last year and felt comfortable doing it and since a few other people had said that eating carbs during DNP made them sweat I thought it would be a good idea to run keto along with DNP. As others have previously though, doing a keto diet during DNP will most likely make me hypoglycemic, I've decided against this and gone with a low to moderate carb diet. I'll just have to deal with the sweats. :thumbup1:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

250mg dhacks was pretty mild for me. I dont think anyone doses their DNP correctly these days in fear of idiots taking too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> 250mg dhacks was pretty mild for me. I dont think anyone doses their DNP correctly these days in fear of idiots taking too much.


I've heard so many different stories about how strong the d-hacks stuff is I dont know what to believe. I'm just going to have to try it myself. I'll keep this updated and let you know how I get on.

How did you get on with your DNP cycle?



Bowtie.Boris said:


> Good luck:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, appreciate the input :thumbup1:

Have you done this before?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> I've heard so many different stories about how strong the d-hacks stuff is I dont know what to believe. I'm just going to have to try it myself. I'll keep this updated and let you know how I get on.
> 
> How did you get on with your DNP cycle?
> 
> ...


No problem mate. Na I haven't. DNP isn't something I'm actually too familiar with but keto/low carb diets are.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> I've heard so many different stories about how strong the d-hacks stuff is I dont know what to believe. I'm just going to have to try it myself. I'll keep this updated and let you know how I get on.
> 
> How did you get on with your DNP cycle?
> 
> ...


well his original stuff was strong! but this newer yellow magic is not even made by him i have been led to believe... still works well though


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> No problem mate. Na I haven't. DNP isn't something I'm actually too familiar with but keto/low carb diets are.


Sweet, next time I decide to a keto diet I'll hit you up for some advice. I was having trouble before staying in ketosis even though I was getting into it fine, using the p1ss sticks.



funkdocta said:


> well his original stuff was strong! but this newer yellow magic is not even made by him i have been led to believe... still works well though


It wouldn't suprise me if that was true, it might be the reason why it's always out of stock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> Sweet, next time I decide to a keto diet I'll hit you up for some advice. I was having trouble before staying in ketosis even though I was getting into it fine, using the p1ss sticks.


The sticks don't give an accurate indication as they measure the level of ketones in your urine whereas it's the ketones in your blood that matter. They still give you an idea though.

Yeah no worries mate. Happy to help if I can.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> The point of a keto diet is to get your body to enter ketosis (where you liver breaks down fats in to ketones, which are released in to your system and used as energy)
> 
> You need to be about sub 20g of carbs a day for this to take effect, and they should only be from and veg or nuts. Any carbs you put in and your body will immediately stop burning ketones and switch to the carb as it's energy source. It can take 2-4 days get get your body back into to ketosis once all muscle glycogen has depleted... I believe you can store up to about 150g+ of glycogen in your muscle at any one time (individual dependant). Training will obviously tear through this quicker than not training.
> 
> ...


You really don't want to be running a keto diet on DNP. The logic may seem OK, but in practice it becomes unworkable, and you will go hypoglycaemic very easily.

With DNP, 100g of carbs a day will have pretty much zero impact on weight loss. Over the course of a number of years researching and running both weight loss and controlled experiments on DNP - including working with a noted Belgian bio-chemist, I have run DNP in almost every way imaginable, and keto vs 100g of carbs is worth about 0.5-1lb on a 3 week run - where overall losses were just over 18lbs - I'd take making DNP easier for that 1lb difference every day of the week. The way you feel while running DNP on keto is pretty much unbearable.

Also DNP is by its very nature, and the way it actually works is muscle sparing - which is NOT speeding up the metabolism in eh same way as something like T3 or Clenbuterol will - more so than other weight loss methods as it works at a cellular level to switch off the pathway for Hydrogen cations to pass across the cell membrane, instead they are shuttled straight for energy - any energy not used creates heat. This prevents glucose being used as a storable energy.

Also while keto diet works for some people, the end results are no different than any other form of diet. Calories in vs calories out. Keto will not necessarily make you lose weight quicker. Fats you consume will be broken down (over a longer period of time I will admit) into a blood borne energy source in the same way as carbs will, so the calories you put in will still go to fuel your body.

In the end with any diet, it only works because of Cals in vs Cals out. as long as you expend more than you eat you will lose fat.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

guvna said:


> I would of PM'd you but i can't yet......................
> 
> How many people do you estimate to have run DNP on this forum? I'm doing a log at the moment and I am curious to how many successes their have been on here...


I reckon there have been 30 - 40+ people (and this would just be the ones I have had direct contact with), I would say that maybe 90% have been successful to varying degrees, the others have failed because they increased dose too quickly and could stand the sides, started too high and couldn't stand the sides or didn't stick to the correct diet and supplementation and could stand the sides :lol:

Success is determined as much by preparation as it is by the time you are on the compound.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> You really don't want to be running a keto diet on DNP. The logic may seem OK, but in practice it becomes unworkable, and you will go hypoglycaemic very easily.
> 
> With DNP, 100g of carbs a day will have pretty much zero impact on weight loss. Over the course of a number of years researching and running both weight loss and controlled experiments on DNP - including working with a noted Belgian bio-chemist, I have run DNP in almost every way imaginable, and keto vs 100g of carbs is worth about 0.5-1lb on a 3 week run - where overall losses were just over 18lbs - I'd take making DNP easier for that 1lb difference every day of the week. The way you feel while running DNP on keto is pretty much unbearable.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned I'm not very familiar with DNP so I was just addressing the OPs comment about going on a keto diet.

But ultimately yes, calories are king (in most cases). Eating 3000kcal a day on a keto diet if your BMR is 2500kcal a day isn't gonna work.

Not sure if you are familiar with it already, but: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/athletic-fitness-nutrition/id930619627?mt=2

Number 3 on that list features a guy called Sam Feltham who ate nearly 6000kcal a day (keto) and lost 3 inches on his waist. Worth a listen if you get time.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> You really don't want to be running a keto diet on DNP. The logic may seem OK, but in practice it becomes unworkable, and you will go hypoglycaemic very easily.
> 
> With DNP, 100g of carbs a day will have pretty much zero impact on weight loss. Over the course of a number of years researching and running both weight loss and controlled experiments on DNP - including working with a noted Belgian bio-chemist, I have run DNP in almost every way imaginable, and keto vs 100g of carbs is worth about 0.5-1lb on a 3 week run - where overall losses were just over 18lbs - I'd take making DNP easier for that 1lb difference every day of the week. The way you feel while running DNP on keto is pretty much unbearable.
> 
> ...


You possess an insane amount of info regarding DNP. I've already rep'ed you and it won't let me rep you again. :lol:

All this info you write should be collated and made into a sticky DNP help thread. :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> As I mentioned I'm not very familiar with DNP so I was just addressing the OPs comment about going on a keto diet.
> 
> But ultimately yes, calories are king (in most cases). Eating 3000kcal a day on a keto diet if your BMR is 2500kcal a day isn't gonna work.
> 
> ...


That looks good, I'll give that a go too!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> You possess an insane amount of info regarding DNP. I've already rep'ed you and it won't let me rep you again. :lol:
> 
> All this info you write should be collated and made into a sticky DNP help thread. :thumbup1:


I keep threatening too, but its time. I'll see if I can do it over the next week or so and do it bit by bit. :lol:


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> I keep threatening too, but its time. I'll see if I can do it over the next week or so and do it bit by bit. :lol:


Can you do it now?, I've already started my cycle


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm jumping back on the DNP bandwagon. I've managed to screw up my shoulder (rotator cuff) again. Given the majority of my lifting it out of action, I'll use the next few weeks to drop some fat and give the shoulder a proper rest rather than trying to rush back into training.

So I'm planning on going moderate test 500mg e week, a bit of tren, to preserve strength 150/300mg of DNP a day with 50mg of pharma t3 a day. Oh and I'll be running on about 1600 cals a day as opposed to the 5000 cals I was munching when I was trying to bulk up. Cardio 5 times a week for about half an hour.

It might sounds extreme - but I want to drop as much BF as possible in the next few weeks whilst I can't do anything that involves a shoulder. I'm not willing to run obscene dosages like I have before (600mg a day with no t3 and you feel like you want to die). I also am going to use will power to keep my off loads of carbs rather than drugs - unless I decide I can't and then I'll take the cowards way out.

Will be also running diggy's supps. Can't afford to sweat like a pig which is why I'm honestly contemplating just running the DNP at 150mg a day. With the diet and the t3 I'll lose weight anyway - so adding any DNP is only going to help things out. This will be interesting - I've never cut my cals so low before.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I keep threatening too, but its time. I'll see if I can do it over the next week or so and do it bit by bit. :lol:


are you sure that ukm database can hold the amount of info u have on dnp lol

ps get on with it


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

sammym said:


> I'm jumping back on the DNP bandwagon. I've managed to screw up my shoulder (rotator cuff) again. Given the majority of my lifting it out of action, I'll use the next few weeks to drop some fat and give the shoulder a proper rest rather than trying to rush back into training.
> 
> So I'm planning on going moderate test 500mg e week, a bit of tren, to preserve strength 150/300mg of DNP a day with 50mg of pharma t3 a day. Oh and I'll be running on about 1600 cals a day as opposed to the 5000 cals I was munching when I was trying to bulk up. Cardio 5 times a week for about half an hour.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. Massive calorie defecit though. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> Sounds good to me. Massive calorie defecit though. Keep us updated.


I have 3 weeks. And am running enough gear to keep it semi reasonable muscle wise. I can't wait to get back into training. It's the third time my shoulder has gone now each time because I'm rushing back and looking to improve me chest and shoulders as quickly as possible. It's a really negative cycle I've got myself into with it.

So drop the fat - let the shoulder heal and then go back into training with less expectations on myself. If I'm smaller and leaner I won't feel like I have to prove as much with the weights. When you aren't ripped I think you should be lifting a fair amount - when you are lean you don't have that pressure. My training had been a messed up mix of powerlifting, bodybuilding and even some strongman junk. That's fine - and I enjoy it. But eating 5k cals and building up huge strength quickly with tren and test hasn't helped me. In the space of s month or two I added 30 kg to my squat and going on the same to my bench. And I've just sort of realised that I don't care about strength now - I want to look decent.

So I'll drop the weight. Both on my belly and on the lifts. And take some advice I got from a member on here, and just concentrate on time under tension and perfect form. That's the plan for now.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

sammym said:


> I have 3 weeks. And am running enough gear to keep it semi reasonable muscle wise. I can't wait to get back into training. It's the third time my shoulder has gone now each time because I'm rushing back and looking to improve me chest and shoulders as quickly as possible. It's a really negative cycle I've got myself into with it.
> 
> So drop the fat - let the shoulder heal and then go back into training with less expectations on myself. If I'm smaller and leaner I won't feel like I have to prove as much with the weights. When you aren't ripped I think you should be lifting a fair amount - when you are lean you don't have that pressure. My training had been a messed up mix of powerlifting, bodybuilding and even some strongman junk. That's fine - and I enjoy it. But eating 5k cals and building up huge strength quickly with tren and test hasn't helped me. In the space of s month or two I added 30 kg to my squat and going on the same to my bench. And I've just sort of realised that I don't care about strength now - I want to look decent.
> 
> So I'll drop the weight. Both on my belly and on the lifts. And take some advice I got from a member on here, and just concentrate on time under tension and perfect form. That's the plan for now.


I like your way of thinking regarding the strength vs looks thing. I kinda think along the same lines a bit. Hope it goes well for you. I'll be starting mine on saturday and I'll be keeping this thread going for anybody who gives a fvck. :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> *You possess an insane amount of info regarding DNP.* I've already rep'ed you and it won't let me rep you again. :lol:
> 
> All this info you write should be collated and made into a sticky DNP help thread. :thumbup1:


Couldn't agree more !!!!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

guvna said:


> I would of PM'd you but i can't yet......................
> 
> How many people do you estimate to have run DNP on this forum? I'm doing a log at the moment and I am curious to how many successes their have been on here...


I have. I lost about 8 kilos of fat with 2 weeks of DNP at 250 mg a day. A good day after 1 week of suspending the intake of DNP I woke up in the morning and when I saw myself in the mirror I was like WHAT THE FÚCK HAPPENED HERE???!!!, I knew it takes you about 1 week to lose the water retention from the DNP but that was absurd, never saw myself that lean that fast. I was shocked lol.

I eated about 200 grs of Carbs a day but I was in the middle of my semester, I study Engineering and my brain just asked for Carbs, the heat never were out of whack so I was really using them for thinking, somedays I founded myself eating Carbs only, I just need them for studying.

It was hilarious tho because it was winter at that time, when it was cold as fúck and people were shivering with thick coats while I was with a t-shirt happy as hell lol. My friends at university were like "what the hell is wrong with you?!", hilarious hahahahahaha.

In fact I'm thinking of Doing DNP at low doses in winter, here and there obviously, to help with my body temperature but I'm still studying what doing this implies.

I was eating about 2000 cals a day, moderate carbs, moderate protein, next to zero fats, excepting those from fish and eggs, and I didn't worked out due to not being able to study properly because of the lack of food energy, so I pretty much did everything, including eating, to match my needs as a student.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> I have. I lost about 8 kilos of fat with 2 weeks of DNP at 250 mg a day. A good day after 1 week of suspending the intake of DNP I woke up in the morning and when I saw myself in the mirror I was like WHAT THE FÚCK HAPPENED HERE???!!!, I knew it takes you about 1 week to lose the water retention from the DNP but that was absurd, never saw myself that lean that fast. I was shocked lol.
> 
> I eated about 200 grs of Carbs a day but I was in the middle of my semester, I study Engineering and my brain just asked for Carbs, the heat never were out of whack so I was really using them for thinking, somedays I founded myself eating Carbs only, I just need them for studying.
> 
> ...


Ive done a recent run of dnp at 250mg per day. I stopped taking it on Monday this week. Im looking leaner than ever but Im hoping I see a sudden drop of water retention too over the next week


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> I have. I lost about 8 kilos of fat with 2 weeks of DNP at 250 mg a day. A good day after 1 week of suspending the intake of DNP I woke up in the morning and when I saw myself in the mirror I was like WHAT THE FÚCK HAPPENED HERE???!!!, I knew it takes you about 1 week to lose the water retention from the DNP but that was absurd, never saw myself that lean that fast. I was shocked lol.
> 
> I eated about 200 grs of Carbs a day but I was in the middle of my semester, I study Engineering and my brain just asked for Carbs, the heat never were out of whack so I was really using them for thinking, somedays I founded myself eating Carbs only, I just need them for studying.
> 
> ...


What were your sides like in general? I'm on 112.5mg pure DNP ED for 3 days now and I just get warm sensations after I eat.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Ive done a recent run of dnp at 250mg per day. I stopped taking it on Monday this week. Im looking leaner than ever but Im hoping I see a sudden drop of water retention too over the next week


Mate, you will be the happiest person on earth next week hahahaha, be sure to let us know your results, newbies at DNP will apreciate it too.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

guvna said:


> What were your sides like in general? I'm on 112.5mg pure DNP ED for 3 days now and I just get warm sensations after I eat.


At 250 mg a week, for a weird reason I was sweating more in the nights, don't know why. Thank god I didn't stain my clothes and sheets at all but I will advice to people to buy new boxer shorts before hand lol, I'm not getting into details but yeah, buy a few more hahahaha.

Now as for the sweating, I was sweating a lot, not like people make it to sound tho, it was normal, like you were in Colombia, something like that, here and there the back of my t-shirt was wet and a few times my sheets were wet when I woke up, but nothing abnormal, just don't eat carbs before bed, open your window and have some air while sleeping.

Another side I had (Second cycle) was some irritation in the chest, not like my skin was red but red spots, not like acne but very very small red spots in the skin, it was a small portion of my chest, without pain and it went by itself, it lasted about 3-4 days, I would say (broscience) that I wasn't drinking enough water, in my first cycle (the one I took note of the fat loss) I had nothing like this, just heat related.

Also, I was getting out of breath while talking for too long so I tried to not speak much, my second cycle lasted 3 weeks and at the third week I went weak and I felt like falling asleep everyday but that's known, after 2 weeks you have no T3 at all so you should take T3 if you are going to use DNP for more than 2 weeks. For 250 mg of DNP a day, 50 mcg of T3 a day.

Another side, one disgusting to hear AND to tell, my semen was yellow, that's it, you imagine the rest. So I had no sex with my girl while on DNP, I know it's not likely to do something to your girl but I would never have sex while on DNP, never. It simply doesn't sound right to put that on there.

Being honest I don't see a side that would scare you or you should be afraid of, nothing at 250 mg a day, now if you increase it to 375 mg a day, I would and I can scare you with what I experienced, I really mean SCARE YOU because it was horrible.

Just take 250 mg a day for 2 weeks only, eat 100mg+ of carbs a day, drink 4 liters of water a day, don't exaggerate on your workouts if you do any, use condoms and take a bath 3 times a day. That would be my advice and never improvise, never, only do what's known to work and to be safe.

Cheers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> At 250 mg a week, for a weird reason I was sweating more in the nights, don't know why. Thank god I didn't stain my clothes and sheets at all but I will advice to people to buy new boxer shorts before hand lol, I'm not getting into details but yeah, buy a few more hahahaha.


At night your body lowers your temperature slightly - it helps all sorts of recovery processes and growth too. So your body is tying to lower the temp, DNP is trying to raise it, and so you sweat more. Also during the day as you move around more you get more 'airflow' across your skin and so the sweat evaporates quicker, even before it from droplets. This is entirely normal, you will sweat more at night



Big Man 123 said:


> Another side I had (Second cycle) was some irritation in the chest, not like my skin was red but red spots, not like acne but very very small red spots in the skin, it was a small portion of my chest, without pain and it went by itself, it lasted about 3-4 days, I would say (broscience) that I wasn't drinking enough water, in my first cycle (the one I took note of the fat loss) I had nothing like this, just heat related.


The rash affects about 10% of people taking DNP, and is a histamine (allergic) reaction to it. Taking something like piriton or another anti-histamine should clear it up in a couple of days.



Big Man 123 said:


> Also, I was getting out of breath while talking for too long so I tried to not speak much, my second cycle lasted 3 weeks and at the third week I went weak and I felt like falling asleep everyday but that's known, after 2 weeks you have no T3 at all so you should take T3 if you are going to use DNP for more than 2 weeks. For 250 mg of DNP a day, 50 mcg of T3 a day.


DNP affects every cell in your body, who shortness of breath is normal as it is also affecting the lungs. With the T3 on 125mg DNP you should be able to tough it out. on 250, as you say 25-50mcg a day will be needed. Take it for a couple of days after your last dose and then stop. You are only replacing the T3 that is not converted due to the DNP (if affects the action of an enzyme called deiodinase that converts T4 to T3).



Big Man 123 said:


> Another side, one disgusting to hear AND to tell, my semen was yellow, that's it, you imagine the rest. So I had no sex with my girl while on DNP, I know it's not likely to do something to your girl but I would never have sex while on DNP, never. It simply doesn't sound right to put that on there.
> 
> Being honest I don't see a side that would scare you or you should be afraid of, nothing at 250 mg a day, now if you increase it to 375 mg a day, I would and I can scare you with what I experienced, I really mean SCARE YOU because it was horrible.
> 
> ...


Yup I'm the same 375 is super tough for me, 500 is impossible. Personally if you are only going to run for 2 weeks, then carb deplete (50g a day) for 4 days before hand. Otherwise you will lose the first 3-4-5 days while your glycogen stores are fully depleted. Only really at this point will you start seeing the action. Also remember it takes around 5 days for eh dose to build up to a level where it really works, and 7 to reach max dosage. This is why I give myself 2 full weeks on the full hit.

But if you are worried then have enough for 3, but if you get to 2 and have had enough then you can bail.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Another side, one disgusting to hear AND to tell, my semen was yellow, that's it, you imagine the rest. So I had no sex with my girl while on DNP, I know it's not likely to do something to your girl but I would never have sex while on DNP, never. It simply doesn't sound right to put that on there.


I know exactly what you mean, it seems wrong to put that that **** in her. Does anyone know if it's possible to expose anyone to DNP after you have taken it? I had sex once early into my cycle. Would love to know as she mentioned she was hot last night and had a headache, I was kinda worried.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

guvna said:


> I know exactly what you mean, it seems wrong to put that that **** in her. Does anyone know if it's possible to expose anyone to DNP after you have taken it? I had sex once early into my cycle. Would love to know as she mentioned she was hot last night and had a headache, I was kinda worried.


I very much doubt you had anything to do with that. The amount present will be tiny, and that's no reflection on you :lol:

If you have ever seen the staining a small amount of one tablet will do. 1mg of the stuff is enough to stain a pair of jeans badly, I mean lots of deep yellow, not just tinges, and a pair of hands, trust me I know. The amount in your semen is going to be lower than that, and so I can't see how it will have had any affect.

In fact let's think about it scientifically. There are between 35 and 40 trillion cells in the human body. DNP affects all of them. If you are on 250mg your peak levels will be around 700mg. So that's not very much per cell. 700 divided by 35 trillion. The average ejaculation is around 600 million sperm cells. So the maths gives us around 0.012mg per 'load' . So it's a damned small amount, and I am pretty sure it's not going to do anything. How hot do you think you would get on 0.012mg?

It will be enough to stain sheets though, and washing won't get it out.  so perhaps a condom while on just for that reason.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I very much doubt you had anything to do with that. The amount present will be tiny, and that's no reflection on you :lol:


 :lol: Funny stuff.

How bad is the staining of the clothes? I wear nice shirts to work. Should I be worried about these?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> :lol: Funny stuff.
> 
> How bad is the staining of the clothes? I wear nice shirts to work. Should I be worried about these?


It can get noticeable on light clothing. I have only ever had it on one item, which was a white gym vest. It did bleach out with that oxy white stuff. Only noticed after a few sessions, and my kit gets washed each time too. So it builds up from sweating. If it's favourite clothing or expensive I'd avoid wearing it while on.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> It can get noticeable on light clothing. I have only ever had it on one item, which was a white gym vest. It did bleach out with that oxy white stuff. Only noticed after a few sessions, and my kit gets washed each time too. So it builds up from sweating. If it's favourite clothing or expensive I'd avoid wearing it while on.


Fair enough. Thanks


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 1* - Starting weight exactly 15stone. Approx 20% body fat. Body fat calipers and tape are ordered and in the post. I'll be checking this once a week.

Took all my pills no problem. Feeling immediately hot and have a headache but I always feel like this when I try something new.

Making sure I drink plenty of water and stick to my diet plan.

My only problem for today and tomorrow is that I left the electrolytes at work, i doubt this will be a problem for the first two days.

Next small problem is that I've worked out that I don't actually have enough ALA to take 3 pills per day, so for the first week I'll be taking just 2 pills at a total of 1000mg per day.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 3* - No change in weight. Starting to feel hot and a bit sweaty.

-2.5deg when I woke up and I still had to sleep on top of the duvet through the night. Clearly this stuff is having an affect.

I've had worst possible start to the week due to my water pipes being frozen. Had to wait till I got to work before I could have any water! Couldn't make any food either, going to have to buy some at lunch time. :thumbdown:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 4* - Dropped 1.5lb but I'm sure that's just down to diet.

The warm feeling is still very mild. No other sides as yet.

10+ pills every morning is making me hurl!

Even with low calories and hardly any carbs I still hit a PR on the bench last night :thumb:

Sweated my tits off during the training though.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 5* - Still no change in body weight. Really starting to feel hot now. Got some funny looks scraping ice off my car wearing just jeans and tshirt :lol:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Wait until the dose builds up. You will feel like your going to die half way through the night. Make sure you have plenty of water and a fan to hand!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Wait until the dose builds up. You will feel like your going to die half way through the night. Make sure you have plenty of water and a fan to hand!


Don't own a fan but I think I'll be alright. I have a spare room with a big window that I can open. If worst comes to worst it'll be a cold bath at 3 in the morning :laugh:


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Interesting timing for this log. I've been researching what I can about DNP recently and was struggling to find many yellow magic user logs of recent so I was unsure if it was still g2g.

Will be interesting to see your results. I myself actually started my first ever cycle of DNP too today (using yellow magic). Bit nervous about it at first, because I've not even ran my first AAS cycle yet. I took 250mg today and so far just a bit of a dry mouth. Might pussy out tomorrow and take 125mg though. It's annoying at first, for me, because it's almost like I'm just waiting to see the breakout of Hive's and the bad sides etc. One of those deals where, because you know these things can happen, you sort of look for it when it isn't there and all that...and the slightest sign and I'll s%£t myself :scared: LOL!

Anyway, personally I plan to run a short 5 day cycle of 250mg just to see how initial reactions are. I want to play it safe (plus I'll be seeing my gf next week and don't want yellow c*m lol!). If by some sort of magic I miss out on the yellow cum side I'll run it straight through for the full 3 weeks from the get go. Unlikely, but if not I'll just start it up for a 3 week cycle when I get back.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

x_inferno said:


> Interesting timing for this log. I've been researching what I can about DNP recently and was struggling to find many yellow magic user logs of recent so I was unsure if it was still g2g.
> 
> Will be interesting to see your results. I myself actually started my first ever cycle of DNP too today (using yellow magic). Bit nervous about it at first, because I've not even ran my first AAS cycle yet. I took 250mg today and so far just a bit of a dry mouth. It's annoying at first, for me, because it's almost like I'm just waiting to see the breakout of Hive's and the bad sides etc. One of those deals where, because you know these things can happen, you sort of look for it when it isn't there and all that...and the slightest sign and I'll s%£t myself :scared: LOL!
> 
> Anyway, personally I plan to run a short 5 day cycle of 250mg just to see how initial reactions are. I want to play it safe (plus I'll be seeing my gf next week and don't want yellow c*m lol!). If by some sort of magic I miss out on the yellow cum side I'll run it straight through for the full 3 weeks from the get go. Unlikely, but if not I'll just start it up for a 3 week cycle when I get back.


That's good that you're giving it a go.

I hope you've got the extra vitamins, ALA and electrolytes to go with your cycle.

Here's a really good read about DNP if you get a minute...

2,4-Dinitrophenol - Scientific Review on Usage, Dosage, Side Effects | Examine.com

If this is not your first DNP cycle then ignore pretty much everything I've said above and good luck. I hope it goes well for you :thumbup1:

Please keep me updated, maybe make your own log. I'm really interested to hear how other people are getting on with DNP


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 6* - Not checked my weight. Feel exactly the same as yesterday.

My body fat calipers have arrived and after doing the 7 site skinfold measurements I believe Im 20%. So my guess was bang on correct.

It was really hard to do in certain areas as literally all my body fat sits around my waist like a muffintop :lol:


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> That's good that you're giving it a go.
> 
> I hope you've got the extra vitamins, ALA and electrolytes to go with your cycle.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I never thought to start my own log. However, I don't intend to check weight until the last day so it wouldn't be that detailed anyway.

Indeed, I have all the extras, as I want to be as safe as possible. I actually researched this on and off for a year before deciding to take the plunge. I initially got some early last year but backed out and didn't end up taking it as I felt it wasn't worth the risk (I didn't know enough). I've since dropped 10KG through just diet changes and exercise but I'm (excuse the pun) ...burning out...with it now I i want a little 'assistance'.

I'll let you know how I get on when this initial run ends on Sunday. Of course, If i can somehow avoid the yellow cum I'll carry it on.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

x_inferno said:


> If you're interested, so far I'm down -2.7kg, as of 9am start of day 3. Using a medical grade III SECA scale to measure too.
> 
> I'm warm, but nothing noticeably unnatural. I'm assuming today is 'D-day' an the sh!t will hit the proverbial fan by tonight.


I guess that's pretty good going to say you've only been going three days. I haven't even lost 1 kg and i'm on my 6th day today. I'm feeling all kinds of side effects, still no weight loss.

I'll be doubling my DNP dose tomorrow, I feel like I'm coping pretty well.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I guess that's pretty good going to say you've only been going three days. I haven't even lost 1 kg and i'm on my 6th day today. I'm feeling all kinds of side effects, still no weight loss.
> 
> I'll be doubling my DNP dose tomorrow, I feel like I'm coping pretty well.


More than likely water retention. If your weight hasn't gone up its a good sign its working.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

GPRIM said:


> More than likely water retention. If your weight hasn't gone up its a good sign its working.


You might be right. I have also started creatine again after a few months off it. I never even thought of this. :thumbup1:


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Well it seems like my trial with DNP may be over. I've developed symptoms of peripheral neuropathy today (tingling and shooting pain in fingers, although mild) and I'm going to call it a day with the DNP so I can stop it from developing into something problematic.

It's a shame, but either way it's worked out as a nice 3-day booster, of which I'll use to kick-start a proper diet. I was using DNP because I've already dieted down 8kg recently and was getting bored of eating very little. However, now I have no choice but to sort my diet out again (because I can't just resort to DNP), I'm actually now motivated to do so. The knowledge that there will be literally no quick fix for me now because I can't use DNP is what I needed.

What I will say, though, is that the issue of developing neuropathy is not as low as people think, and it can occur from any dose/cycle length too (check out the thread on bodyrecomposition to see just how many developed it). I'd suggest nobody use it, because it turns out its simply not safe at any dosage. Some seem to 'tolerate' it yes, but all they are doing is getting lucky in a game of Russian roulette.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

x_inferno said:


> Well it seems like my trial with DNP may be over. I've developed symptoms of peripheral neuropathy today (tingling and shooting pain in fingers, although mild) and I'm going to call it a day with the DNP so I can stop it from developing into something problematic.
> 
> It's a shame, but either way it's worked out as a nice 3-day booster, of which I'll use to kick-start a proper diet. I was using DNP because I've already dieted down 8kg recently and was getting bored of eating very little. However, now I have no choice but to sort my diet out again (because I can't just resort to DNP), I'm actually now motivated to do so. The knowledge that there will be literally no quick fix for me now because I can't use DNP is what I needed.
> 
> ...


It's a shame you didn't get the results you hoped for, and fingers crossed I won't get the same.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

@DiggyV it would be really interesting to hear your thoughts on the above.


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> It's a shame you didn't get the results you hoped for, and fingers crossed I won't get the same.


From the research the guys did over on the bodyrecomposition forum, it seems that it's not a matter of if you get it, but when, and it doesn't depend on dose. For example, some, like me, get it quick, whereas others can do many, many cycles on it and it still doesn't develop. But that doesn't mean it can't, it just means they appear to have a high tolerance and it takes much longer. They simply stopped before reaching the threshold.

I suggest you all read this: http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/ToxProfiles/tp64.pdf

turns out DNP really ISN'T safe at any dose, and those that can tolerate it are still playing Russian Roulette


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

x_inferno said:


> From the research the guys did over on the bodyrecomposition forum, it seems that it's not a matter of if you get it, but when, and it doesn't depend on dose. For example, some, like me, get it quick, whereas others can do many, many cycles on it and it still doesn't develop. But that doesn't mean it can't, it just means they appear to have a high tolerance and it takes much longer. They simply stopped before reaching the threshold. In that case, they can do some cycles to reap the benefits, but relying on it all the time is eventually going to lead to it happening, it seems.
> 
> The thing that's getting me at the moment is whether mine is actually real symptoms or just nocebo, because I even experienced a bit of it a few hours after ingesting it and I'm pretty sure it wont have happened that quick. I've been paranoid as hell from the start, and now it's in my head I notice every little thing. Funny thing is I'm not seeing ANY other sides, I'm not even sweating much, only during cardio.


hi just been reading some of your coments on your dnp cycle and to say the least it sounds a bit odd you not mensioned any sups to support the cycle and to jump strait in at 250mcg for 5 days again shouts you not dont your home work at all .


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Actually, I was researching this for a year on and off before taking the plunge. I initially was going to do it last March but didn't until I knew more. I have been taking supps to support the cycle actually, the post I mentioned them in wasn't approved. So please don't tell me that when you have no idea of what I'm taking or how long I've looked at it.

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/ToxProfiles/tp64.pdf


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

Just because I didn't mention the supps doesn't mean I'm not using any. I've been using a lot alongside it, including what Andy has been.

I was initially going to do DNP last March but left it until now because I didn't feel like I knew enough information. I can assure you I've done my homework.


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

I'd suggest anyone considering using DNP read thie section about oral ingestion and effect on health in this document:

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/ToxProfiles/tp64.pdf

Turns out it really isn't safe after all, and no matter how low a dose you use, you are risking health.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

x_inferno said:


> Just because I didn't mention the supps doesn't mean I'm not using any. I've been using a lot alongside it, including what Andy has been.
> 
> I was initially going to do DNP last March but left it until now because I didn't feel like I knew enough information. I can assure you I've done my homework.


try not to take my comment as a dig at you but was only going on the info u have put on here but as you say u have done your home work it seems that u may of had some miss guidance as personly my choice you could of started at 125mcg and may of not of run in to the problems you have . the thing with dnp is its differant for every one so sound advice would of started you at the lowest dose posible

just my 10p ignore me if u like lol

ps sorry andy for the hi jack


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

MR_SHADOW said:


> try not to take my comment as a dig at you but was only going on the info u have put on here but as you say u have done your home work it seems that u may of had some miss guidance as personly my choice you could of started at 125mcg and may of not of run in to the problems you have . the thing with dnp is its differant for every one so sound advice would of started you at the lowest dose posible
> 
> just my 10p ignore me if u like lol
> 
> ps sorry andy for the hi jack


Don't worry, the thread is 'dnp advice' and it's pretty sound advice!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 10* - A total of 5lb down even after a full pub lunch and a dessert yesterday. Wasn't really expecting any weight loss untill the back end of this week.

Still no signs of any side other than the insane heat and sweating. My bed is wet through on a night due to sweats.

3 days into the 250mg per day dosage and overall I'm feeling really good.

Andy


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 11* - Yesterday was unbearable, sweat was literally dripping from my face whilst sat at my desk. So today I've bought a desk fan and it's keeping me cool as F!

Yesterday was my birthday so I ate 2 doughnuts and a cupcake. I still lost just over 1lb yesterday.

I'm just looking forward to these big losses. Hopefully they'll start by the end of the week.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy0902 said:


> *Day 11* - Yesterday was unbearable, sweat was literally dripping from my face whilst sat at my desk. So today I've bought a desk fan and it's keeping me cool as F!
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday so I ate 2 doughnuts and a cupcake. I still lost just over 1lb yesterday.
> 
> I'm just looking forward to these big losses. Hopefully they'll start by the end of the week.


careful with those treats andy as you finding u will sweat like its raining also it kind of defeats what your trying to do and thats drop fat try keep on top of your diet and you will get better results


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

MR_SHADOW said:


> careful with those treats andy as you finding u will sweat like its raining also it kind of defeats what your trying to do and thats drop fat try keep on top of your diet and you will get better results


It was my birthday, it had to be done really :lol:

Back on with the usual diet now.

My new desk fan at work has been a godsend today, really kept me cool, I just couldn't move away from it without sweating.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 12* - I've had to buy a bigger fan for my desk at work. That's all really.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Hah, good stuff. What we talking, 12"?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Hah, good stuff. What we talking, 12"?


Yeah I've got a mini fan at the moment but it's not powerful enough at all.

So yeah, I bought a 12" fan. I want something to blast my head off!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> Yeah I've got a mini fan at the moment but it's not powerful enough at all.
> 
> So yeah, I bought a 12" fan. I want something to blast my head off!


That should do the job, I bet your colleagues thinks your a freak! 

You've got the right idea running it during winter though!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

silverzx said:


> That should do the job, I bet your colleagues thinks your a freak!
> 
> You've got the right idea running it during winter though!


You're not wrong. Most people are sat here with coats on. Ive got a fan in my face and sweat litterally dripping from my face.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 13* - Down to 14st 6lb. Thats a little over half a stone since saturday when I made my first weight loss.

Still a little under a week and a half to go. To be honest I'm expecting great results because I wasted a week testing my bodies tolerances to DNP.

At least next time I could start at a higher dose knowing my body will be fine.

My abs are just visible now. It would be nice if my abs became a lot more visible by the end of next week.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 14* - 14st 4lb

I still haven't added any cardio in as my energy has just packed up and fvcked off!

Weight training has me dripping with sweat to the point where my tshirt/vest is wet through.

The hardest thing for me right now is swallowing 15 pills each morning which include the DNP, vitamins and proplus. I can't drink any kind of liquid supplements wthout feeling sick so this is the only way.

Andy


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had to call quits on this since somebody decided to crash into my parked car on saturday, writing my car off and killing his passenger. Absolutely terrible stuff.

Due to this I have no car so no gym either, I dont fancy carrying this on and sweating my t1ts off on public transport.

I'll be taking T3 at 25mg per day for a week to restore my body to normal.

I'll be re-doing all this once I have a permanant car again. I've had good results and lost a stone since I'm at 14st now. I'll be checking my final body fat tonight.

Thanks


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy0902 said:


> I've had to call quits on this since somebody decided to crash into my parked car on saturday, writing my car off and killing his passenger. Absolutely terrible stuff.
> 
> Due to this I have no car so no gym either, I dont fancy carrying this on and sweating my t1ts off on public transport.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the crash mate hope your all good and thats good going to loose a stone but dont forget you may still be carying some extra water that will come of too so i wouldnt be suprised if u didnt drop another half stone over next week or so ......


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

MR_SHADOW said:


> sorry to hear about the crash mate hope your all good and thats good going to loose a stone but dont forget you may still be carying some extra water that will come of too so i wouldnt be suprised if u didnt drop another half stone over next week or so ......


Thanks mate, and that's very true. I can't wait to get back on it because I wasn't really suffering yet I was losing so much weight.


----------



## rambol (Jan 25, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> Thanks mate, and that's very true. I can't wait to get back on it because I wasn't really suffering yet I was losing so much weight.


I wish this was my experience. Still not getting results and cant feel "the burn".. 6 days in.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow what a drama, sorry to hear about the accident. Was interesting to read... although DNP is something I just wouldn't touch, personally, but really curious about peoples' experiences!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

rambol said:


> I wish this was my experience. Still not getting results and cant feel "the burn".. 6 days in.


I wasn't feeling anything really untill the second week when I upped the dose to 250mg. When I next do a DNP cycle I'll be starting at 250mg from day 1.

What dose are you taking?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Wow what a drama, sorry to hear about the accident.


Man arrested over Calderdale death crash - Halifax Courier

The VW and the Audi were both my cars and they're both off the road due to the incident mg: There was a lot more to it really and I saw some things that I wish I didnt have to see. Both me and my partner can't get the images out of our heads.



Kristina said:


> Was interesting to read... although DNP is something I just wouldn't touch, personally, but really curious about peoples' experiences!


Thank Kris, I wouldn't actually recommend DNP to anybody for obvious reasons. Just because it was fine for me it doesnt mean it will be fine for the next person, but I guess you could say that about paracetamol and that's why I did this log.

At least somebody can learn which supplements to buy and take, learn the doses and timings etc.

I'm actually really confused because although I've lost a stone in weight yet I've not really dropped bodyfat percentage.

I've definitely not lost muscle due to me hitting PB's in the gym nearly every week.

My starting bodyfat was 20% and now it's measuring 19.4 - 19.7%

Where has this stone in weight come from? :cursing:

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm actually really confused because although I've lost a stone in weight yet I've not really dropped bodyfat percentage.
> 
> I've definitely not lost muscle due to me hitting PB's in the gym nearly every week.
> 
> ...


No idea if I'm right or wrong, but from what I've read... you get water retention on DNP right? So maybe your readings are off, because you're holding water? Those caliper tests aren't always very accurate either way.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> No idea if I'm right or wrong, but from what I've read... you get water retention on DNP right? So maybe your readings are off, because you're holding water? Those caliper tests aren't always very accurate either way.


I know they're not too acurate but they're convenient to do in your home. Do you measure body fat yourself, how do you do it?

I'll have to check again next week and see if there has been any changes.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

F**k me hope your ok!

Get yourself sorted, can always pick up again in a few weeks/months.

Also, water retention takes a while to wear off so don't get to hung up on it just yet.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

silverzx said:


> F**k me hope your ok!
> 
> Get yourself sorted, can always pick up again in a few weeks/months.
> 
> Also, water retention takes a while to wear off so don't get to hung up on it just yet.


Cheers mate, we're all fine, luckily our cars was just parked and we was in the house.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> I know they're not too acurate but they're convenient to do in your home. Do you measure body fat yourself, how do you do it?
> 
> I'll have to check again next week and see if there has been any changes.


Nope, I never measure body fat personally... I have once, years ago at a gym where they were doing it... so I did it for fun (was around 18%-19% back then) and ever since that, don't bother with it and never will. I always go by mirror...


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Nope, I never measure body fat personally... I have once, years ago at a gym where they were doing it... so I did it for fun (was around 18%-19% back then) and ever since that, don't bother with it and never will. I always go by mirror...


I guess that method isn't doing too bad for you, you're looking awesome, I've just been checking out your insta:thumb: . I just kinda wanted to see some figures to prove the DNP was working.

Sounds a bit anal but it would have been nice to do a graph showing weight vs bodyfat over the cycle duration and post it up.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> I guess that method isn't doing too bad for you, you're looking awesome, I've just been checking out your insta:thumb: . I just kinda wanted to see some figures to prove the DNP was working.
> 
> Sounds a bit anal but it would have been nice to do a graph showing weight vs bodyfat over the cycle duration and post it up.


Thank you!! 

I know what you mean, but how long did you manage to do it for in the end? And how many days ago was the last day?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I know what you mean, but how long did you manage to do it for in the end? And how many days ago was the last day?


I did two weeks exactly in total. Last dose was taken on 14th Feb.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> I did two weeks exactly in total. Last dose was taken on 14th Feb.


Aha! So from having read a few of the other posts, you won't see the final "results" until about a week after your last day... so give it until the end of the week and hopefully you should have more of an accurate gauge of the result. It'll be all the water you're holding, which should be lost after a week or so.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Aha! So from having read a few of the other posts, you won't see the final "results" until about a week after your last day... so give it until the end of the week and hopefully you should have more of an accurate gauge of the result. It'll be all the water you're holding, which should be lost after a week or so.


The creatine probably doesn't help either. I'll keep this thread updated though as the week goes on.

I've decided to keep up with my diet and cardio to see how far I can take my fat loss. Hopefully I'll have some abs by summer :thumb:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

@Kristina Got any tips? :whistling:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> @Kristina Got any tips? :whistling:


Sure, what are you doing at the moment; what training split and what is your cardio?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Sure, what are you doing at the moment; what training split and what is your cardio?


Currently down to just 1600kcals due to the DNP. Macro's are approx 40/40/20. Kcals are normally between 2500-3000

Training is..

Mon - Chest/Tri's

Tue - Off

Wed - Back/Bi's

Thur - Shoulders(including traps)

Fri - Arms

Each of the above days lasts around 2hrs. I'd like to stay for longer but the gym shuts at 9 :lol:

Cardio is on and off, I'm finding it hard due to the Tren but when I do it it's fasted cardio in a morning which is just incline walking at a reasonable pace at a steep incline for 30-45mins.

Weekends is outdoors on the mountain bike.

Although I really appreciate your advice, a small part of me asking this is down to you blessing this thread with more pics of that derrière! :wub:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> Currently down to just 1600kcals due to the DNP. Macro's are approx 40/40/20. Kcals are normally between 2500-3000
> 
> Training is..
> 
> ...


Hahahaha..

Well, for what it's worth... here is my advice.

I would personally go for a better program where you're increasing your frequency (perhaps something like and Upper/Lower or Push/Pull/Legs split) for example:

Mon - Legs

Tue - Push

Wed - Pull

Thu - Off (HIIT Cardio)

Fri - Legs

Sat - Push

Sun - Pull

Or...

Mon - Lower

Tue - Upper

Wed - Off (HIIT Cardio)

Thu - Lower

Fri - Upper

Sat - (HIIT Cardio)

Sun - Off

The higher frequency will hit each muscle group twice per week (at the moment I'm personally doing a very hardcore stint for 8 weeks, doing Upper/Lower, 6 days per week and hitting each muscle group 3 x per week). You will see FAR better and quicker results this way, not only in gains but also in technique/form development as your motor patterns improve.

With the cardio... I would ditch the LISS and do 2 sessions of HIIT cardio on your days off the weight training. 15 minutes tops... and I would do it like this (I'm going to copy and paste information that I provide my clients):

Here is some information regarding the HIIT training that I believe to be one of the most effective protocols for fat loss, increased metabolism and cardiovascular capacity. Often, people will perform HIIT training with something similar to perhaps 1 minute or 5 minute length 'sprint' intervals, but I'll explain a slightly different way that you may or may not have tried before. It's completely different to say, kettlebell or tabata training.

I'd like you to do this ideally on a spin bike, which allows you to reach high intensity levels at a continuous rate of resistance, but also to be able to switch the intensity levels very quickly between sprints and rest intervals. To begin with, the intervals will be as follows:

3 mins light warm up

15 second sprint (absolutely ALL out)

90 seconds recovery (Total 7 sprints)

This interval/rest ratio will evolve over the upcoming weeks and is adjusted according to progress.

To help illustrate how this should be performed, this is one of the best videos I have found on youtube, it should give you a great idea of how it should look:






With HIIT, it's about the quality (as oppose to quantity) of training, so it's ideal to keep the number of sprint intervals between 7-10 usually - you will be getting all the benefits within 7 rounds, as long as you're putting in enough effort into each sprint. So, going up higher in rounds is arguably unnecessary. By the end of 7 rounds, the amount of energy you expend should leave you exhausted and failing to finish the last couple of rounds with good intensity. As you progress and improve, you will notice over the next few weeks that your body adapts and starts to recover better during the rest intervals, in which instance we begin to lower the length of the rest interval, as oppose to increasing the number of sprints.

This should take you around 15 minutes of work, but it's paramount that with each sprint interval you physically push yourself to your absolute limit, you'll soon get the hang of switching the intensity-lever on the bike to the right level for you to find this as challenging as possible (the spin bikes tend to feel easier once you speed up, so you'll have to find the resistance 'sweet spot' that doesn't feel too easy during the sprint, if that makes sense)... that'll all be intuitive after a couple of sessions.

----- WHEN?

Please do this twice per week, ideally each session 48 hours apart. Ideally, the best way to perform HIIT is not in the same session as your weight training. At the least, I would definitely recommend trying to schedule a time for HIIT that is at least 6 hours apart from any other training session.

------ LISS? (*this is only applicable to some people who need LISS cardio as well as HIIT)

At the end of your HIIT intervals, please do an additional low intensity block of 20-30 minutes. For LISS (Low Intensity Steady State) cardio, this is the ideal time to perform it, straight after the HIIT. The reason for this is because HIIT training is highly effective for mobilising fat, and subsequently used as energy more readily.

Anyway.... some food for thought there, perhaps some ideas that might interest you!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Hahahaha..
> 
> Well, for what it's worth... here is my advice.
> 
> ...


Wow I really wasnt expecting that much info! I didn't even know you had clients. I feel like I've cheated this info out of you by not paying :laugh:

I will definitely try the HIIT as I've never actually tried it. It will have to be Tuesday and Friday mornings.

I forgot to mention I have two little girls and since I don't really see them through the week I try to dedicate the weekend to them. Unfortunately I can't be as dedicated as most.

Reps for the info. Love it!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

@Kristina Forgot to ask, how do you do the timings? Is it all in your head or do you use some kind of stopwatch?

If theres not already an app where you can input your timings, someone needs to invent it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> @Kristina Forgot to ask, how do you do the timings? Is it all in your head or do you use some kind of stopwatch?
> 
> If theres not already an app where you can input your timings, someone needs to invent it.


No worries at all, and yes I completely understand when personal things have priority; of course that is part of life and you just have to do what works for you. 

I use an app for the HIIT... there's loads out there, just type HIIT into the search box and see which one you prefer.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> I'm about to start a 3 week DNP cycle. I've been reading through some logs and think I've got the basics nailed.
> 
> I don't have a solid plan for the dosage, I'm going to start at 125mg ED for the first week and see how I feel from there. If I feel good after the first week I'll bump this up to 250mg ED.
> 
> ...


 @DiggyV Why are the Supps listed at top so important?


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> Man arrested over Calderdale death crash - Halifax Courier
> 
> The VW and the Audi were both my cars and they're both off the road due to the incident mg: There was a lot more to it really and I saw some things that I wish I didnt have to see. Both me and my partner can't get the images out of our heads.
> 
> ...


I was just reading the post until i skipped a few pages and noticed your from halifax. Herd about the accident sounds awful, what gym you at? Looks like gemini to me!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

waaky said:


> I was just reading the post until i skipped a few pages and noticed your from halifax. Herd about the accident sounds awful, what gym you at? Looks like gemini to me!


It was horrible. My girlfriend is still sleeping bad because of it, and not to sound disrespectful but theres tonnes of flowers outside my house that I have to look at as a constant reminder of what happened. They're obviously going to be there every year from now on.

I go to Bodystation gym in Halifax centre. I take it you're from Wakefield? If you ever need a gym in Halifax you can't go wrong at bodystation. I think I once counted 17 machines/equipment just for legs! Full of old school machines. I love it.


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Andy0902 said:


> It was horrible. My girlfriend is still sleeping bad because of it, and not to sound disrespectful but theres tonnes of flowers outside my house that I have to look at as a constant reminder of what happened. They're obviously going to be there every year from now on.
> 
> I go to Bodystation gym in Halifax centre. I take it you're from Wakefield? If you ever need a gym in Halifax you can't go wrong at bodystation. I think I once counted 17 machines/equipment just for legs! Full of old school machines. I love it.


Thats sad to hear bro, those flowers will always remain there because of that one guy that was careless with his driving. Shocking!

And nooe im from halifax lol and im at the old school fitness first mate under a new name now. Im going to be starting bodystation in around summer (Y)


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

waaky said:


> Thats sad to hear bro, those flowers will always remain there because of that one guy that was careless with his driving. Shocking!
> 
> And nooe im from halifax lol and im at the old school fitness first mate under a new name now. Im going to be starting bodystation in around summer (Y)


Ah, I started there when it was FF. I hated how clicky it was. Not sure what it's like now but I left when it got shut down.

If you're after good weights and machines, I don't think you can go wrong at Bodystation. Best gym around.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

hi mate sorry to bother you. im new to uk muscle and was hoping if i could pick your brains a bit. After you finished your dnp cycle did you experience any weight rebound? (fat not glycogen). what was your diet like post dnp? cheers.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

@Andy0902 hi mate sorry to bother you. im new to uk muscle and was hoping if i could pick your brains a bit. After you finished your dnp cycle did you experience any weight rebound? (fat not glycogen). what was your diet like post dnp? cheers.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

benny_boy555 said:


> hi mate sorry to bother you. im new to uk muscle and was hoping if i could pick your brains a bit. After you finished your dnp cycle did you experience any weight rebound? (fat not glycogen). what was your diet like post dnp? cheers.


There has been no weight rebound as yet. Diet is low carb, high protein with moderate fats which is what I use for a basic cutting diet.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

thats good. thank you for the reply


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> *Day 12* - I've had to buy a bigger fan for my desk at work.


*
LMFAO*


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> I've had to call quits on this since somebody decided to crash into my parked car on saturday, writing my car off and killing his passenger. Absolutely terrible stuff.
> 
> Due to this I have no car so no gym either, I dont fancy carrying this on and sweating my t1ts off on public transport.
> 
> ...


FÚCK ME !!!

That's horrific mate, how are you and your girl doing by now about it?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I very much doubt you had anything to do with that. The amount present will be tiny, and that's no reflection on you :lol:
> 
> If you have ever seen the staining a small amount of one tablet will do. 1mg of the stuff is enough to stain a pair of jeans badly, I mean lots of deep yellow, not just tinges, and a pair of hands, trust me I know. The amount in your semen is going to be lower than that, and so I can't see how it will have had any affect.
> 
> ...


DIGGYYYYYYY !!!!!

ROFLMAOOOOOO


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> FÚCK ME !!!
> 
> That's horrific mate, how are you and your girl doing by now about it?


We're fine now mate, our insurance have been pretty good about it. Sorting out courtesy cars etc. We've agreed a payout for my car too, it's less than I was expecting but I guess it will do.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> We're fine now mate, our insurance have been pretty good about it. Sorting out courtesy cars etc. We've agreed a payout for my car too, it's less than I was expecting but I guess it will do.


Good to hear my man, I hope everything goes very very well with you guys.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Good to hear my man, I hope everything goes very very well with you guys.


Thanks. I hope to get back in this asap. Hopefully before the end of my cycle.


----------



## monojfk (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump , sorry to ask because i may have missed this and cant find Diggyv thread, would you take the vits in the morning all at once? vit c and e and ala? Also going with experience of others do you think DNP targets a specific area i.e midriff stomach or is it pretty much where's there is fat? thanks and sorry if this has been answered thanks.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

monojfk said:


> Bump , sorry to ask because i may have missed this and cant find Diggyv thread, would you take the vits in the morning all at once? vit c and e and ala? Also going with experience of others do you think DNP targets a specific area i.e midriff stomach or is it pretty much where's there is fat? thanks and sorry if this has been answered thanks.


I took all of it at once as soon as I woke up then had breakfast about 30mins later to give it all time to digest.

I don't believe anything(diet, drug or exercise) will target a specific area of body fat. If your body carries most of it's body fat around your mid section then obviously that will take the longest to clear.


----------



## monojfk (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks mate for your reply ta!


----------



## NewbieLifter (Jan 15, 2016)

I've just recently started. My log is DNP 2016. Any help or info is appreciated as I ain't feeling anything!

200mg a day!


----------

